# Looks like we need a Death-Core/ Metal-Core thread.



## RazDryke (Nov 24, 2010)

Discuss your favourite Metal-Core, Death-Core, Electro-Core,Melodic Death Metal, etc etc.
          You get it; ANYTHING METAL WITH A CORE OF SOME SORT!

                 Discuss your favorite bands, favourite songs/albums.   

                         Favorite breakdowns? SHARE THEM!

          Concerts? If you haven't been to one, your a LOSER! <3 Just kidding :3

        Feel free to link some new music so everyone can listen to some good tunes. <3

I'm all into this stuff man:
Suicide Silence, Killwhitneydead, Here Comes The Kraken, As Blood Runs Black The red Shore, Assassinate The Following, Oceano, whitechapel,Winds Of Plague, We Came As Romans, The Devil Wears Prada, Etc etc.

Been To a few concerts:
I've seen: We Came As Romans, I see stars, August Burns Red, Born of Osiris, Silverstein, Enter Shikari, A Day To Remember ( Uhg ) The Devil Wears Prada, Bring Me the Horizon, Whitechapel, The Black Dahlia Murder, Suicide Silence, Oceano, I Declare War, Amiesinwonderland, Impending Doom.

                                    Feel free to share! <3
                                  Music is a universal Language.
                      A breakdown sounds the same in every language <3


----------



## Zygorator (Nov 24, 2010)

The comic sans, it burns!


----------



## Sagey (Nov 24, 2010)

Favorite hardcore band is 'Of Mice & Men' because the screamer is fuckin incredible! My favorite used to be 'Attack Attack!' because their screamer used to be that guy but then he joined 'Of Mice & Men' 
lol


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 25, 2010)

> *Looks like we need a Death-Core/ Metal-Core thread.                 *


No, we don't. Just go to the metal thread instead, you might even learn to appreciate good music from there. :V


----------



## Taralack (Nov 25, 2010)

Get your obnoxious font out of my face.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 25, 2010)

I know death & metal core are pretty gay, but the OP is the faggiest I've ever seen, seriously.


Also: -core should just get out (except grindcore). Just...Just get out. 

Horrible, horrible music.


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 25, 2010)

Ew, no. Attack Attack! is the reason why babies die. The only good "core" is BtBaM, Glass Casket, Protest the Hero, The Human Abstract, shit like that. Mostly bands that are not JUST metalcore (prog, math, melodic, etc).

EDIT: Oh yea, and there are ZERO good hardcore bands. That genre needs to die a painful death.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 25, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> *The only good "core"*


 
There's your problem.


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 25, 2010)

How is it a problem? Those bands I consider to be prog death rather than metalcore. But they are CLASSIFIED as metalcore nonetheless.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> No, we don't. Just go to the metal thread instead, you might even learn to appreciate good music from there. :V


 
Why would anyone go to a metal thread for good music?


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2010)

IWRESTLEDABEARONCE.

that is all.


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> IWRESTLEDABEARONCE.
> 
> that is all.


 
I find it weird that I can listen to and love BtBaM, but if I hear IWABO I get sick to my stomach (no offense, just my opinion), yet my friends who don't listen to metal tell me they sound the fucking same. 

Just a weird observation.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 25, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> How is it a problem? Those bands I consider to be prog death rather than metalcore. But they are CLASSIFIED as metalcore nonetheless.


 
The problem is, you think there's "good" core :v


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 25, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The problem is, you think there's "good" core :v


 
Meh, w/e you say, buddy. I'd bet that at least one band that you like is at least partially classified under a "core" genre. :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 25, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Meh, w/e you say, buddy. I'd bet that at least one band that you like is at least partially classified under a "core" genre. :V


 
Yes, whatever I say  - -  ONE OF US, ONE OF US, ONE OF US.

And I can guarantee you, none of them are. :v Not even by the furthest stretch (or Encyclopedia Metallum)


----------



## Hir (Nov 26, 2010)

oh man



:C


----------

